# DD and Applebee’s



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s getting pretty annoying. In my market Applebee’s is doing a large DD business. That’s great but the food is NEVER close to ready. They seem to average 15 to 20 minutes after the “pick up by” time. Anyone else seeing this as a problem with Applebee’s?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea same here but not that bad. Order is never ready but I typically wait @10 minutes.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

The Applebee’s in my area is just as awful.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Same in Indy.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am done with Applebees.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I am done with Applebees.


I hear you. I am almost there. It is totally ridiculous to have to wait that long. Last night at the one close to me I told the manager that if something doesn't change she is going to have a hard time getting drivers to show up. She really didn't seem to care!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The one here has designated spots for pickup orders but tell drivers not to park there


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> The one here has designated spots for pickup orders but tell drivers not to park there


Thats cause they know your going to be waiting awhile! LOL


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Red Robin is still worse.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> The one here has designated spots for pickup orders but tell drivers not to park there


Yep one Applebee's scolded me for parking in the "to go" parking, although all the spots were open.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not just Applebees. Red Robbin too. Can't tell you the number of times I have cancelled a RR order on a busy night.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

The one Applebees in my area is pretty good. I had one issue, where neither of the two ladies working the “to go” section knew how to run the GH machine.

Lately they’ve had a bartender do it and he’s on top of it. It’s usually s 3-5 minute wait, but I’ve stopped busting people’s balls over that. I’m not the Pony Express. 

RR? Only had one issue, when they were really, really busy (And I think the manager that caused the problem got fired)

I like both restaurants as they’re usually $20< orders to hotels, which seem to give better tips.


----------

